# bolt into brick?



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

I have a tall ugly brick wall that I wish to attach some cattle panel to with spacers between brick and panel. We will be growing a blooming vine on the panel with luck. My question goes to putting bolts into the brick or mortar to hold this panel and vine up. Does the bolt go into the mortar joint and is there any need for some device to receive the bolt in the hole? Is a lag bolt what I need put into a predrilled hole? Thanks for you advice, GG


----------



## jimij (Jan 30, 2012)

*Anchor set*

You can buy these at Lowes or Home Depot


----------



## KneeDeep&Sink'N (Jun 12, 2004)

*I prefer the mortar joint.*

Mortar is easier to patch if you decide that you want to get rid of the trellis and remove the bolts or screws at a later date. Mortar is usually a lot easier to drill into. Also recommend using several small anchor bolts or screws over large ones. There are a number of different types and sizes of anchors you can pick up at your local hardware store that are made up of different materials, including plastic, like those shown above. Sometimes I prefer to use Tapcon screws when I can and an anchor is not required. I also prefer Tapcon drill bits. 
http://www.concretefasteners.com/anchors-fasteners/tapcon-screw/


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

KneeDeep&Sink'N said:


> Mortar is easier to patch if you decide that you want to get rid of the trellis and remove the bolts or screws at a later date. Mortar is usually a lot easier to drill into. Also recommend using several small anchor bolts or screws over large ones. There are a number of different types and sizes of anchors you can pick up at your local hardware store that are made up of different materials, including plastic, like those shown above. Sometimes I prefer to use Tapcon screws when I can and an anchor is not required. I also prefer Tapcon drill bits.
> http://www.concretefasteners.com/anchors-fasteners/tapcon-screw/


X2


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

I use the Tapcon bit and screws too.


----------

